# Any idea of year of this Schwinn Ace?



## Vintage Velo (Dec 29, 2010)

Just picked this ace up and was wondering the year approx? I am going to give it a quick detail and my wifes gonna ride it on the Skid Kings new years day ride. After that its Parts or whole. What do you guys think? Anyone have the front part for a prewar Delta? Th


e hou

sing is good but I need the front half. Thanks, Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 29, 2010)

i think its a one year only with the dog ears on the frame 1939


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like a nice bike!
 I need a rear rack like that.........


----------



## OldRider (Dec 29, 2010)

That is a Wald aftermarket rack you are looking at, it started showing up in catalogues in the early 30s.They have springs like a bear trap, built to last. I believe kage is trying to sell one on this forum, maybe give him a shout  Mine is almost like this one except the  arm ends are squared off, not oval like his.


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 29, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> i think its a one year only with the dog ears on the frame 1939




Mens 39 frame was... some of the womens frames went into 40 and 41 with ears.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 30, 2010)

I might want the headbadge,let's see a pic. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 30, 2010)

I would be interested in the whole bike, when your wife is done with the ride of course.  PM me later...Thanks


----------

